# faital 8fe200 or flute w20rc38



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

silverflute w20rc38-4

faital 8fe200-4

yep I hate these vs type of threads but has anyone had experience with both of these drivers ib in sealed doors? I like the little bit lower sensitivity of the silverflute for low end extention but I also don't want to sacrifice midrange or output.... yep I want it all for $50  

pros of each? of course with horns. 800hz xover.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

8FE200 Only has about 2mm of voice coil overhang so its limited on how low you can cross them over without having higher distortion due to over excursion.

The SF from what I have been told is able to play up to 2500 Hz so I am pretty sure it will do OK up the horns. The specs and advertised FR say it will also but I have never actually compared them in a system.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

nice thanks! looking for inexpensive and not wanting to spend the dough on the 8g40 because just a band aid until the SA drivers come out. limited market for 4 ohm high efficiency 8s.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

corcraft said:


> silverflute w20rc38-4
> 
> faital 8fe200-4
> 
> ...


As long as your windows can roll down, your door isn't sealed. Which means that you're going to lose a lot of low frequency output to leaks. A lot of winning cars run sealed enclosures in the stock locations. YMMV


If you're looking for cheap midbasses, the cheap Faitals and the Silver Flutes are obvious candidates, but Pyle also has some models that offer a lot of bang for the buck.

As always, you'll get a lot better performance if you double the budget and get a B&C or a Beyma. Having said that, I'm replacing my B&Cs with Pyle because they work in smaller boxes.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Of those two options, I would take the Silverflute as well.


----------

